# General > Reunions >  Wick High School - Class Of 77 Reunion

## Jeepgirl46

WICK HIGH SCHOOL - CLASS OF 77 REUNION
Friday 24th July 2015 - 7.30pm - Late
Mackay's Hotel, Wick
Includes Music by Doon Major and Finger Foods
Partners Optional - Tickets 20 pounds per person
Tickets Available now from Mackay's Hotel

----------


## Jeepgirl46

Hellooooo Everyone!Well we're on the countdown, no less than 20 days to go! This is just a reminder with regards to purchasing your ticket/s! The Mackay's Hotel need to know numbers fairly soon so could we please all get our tickets before the 20th if possible. Please pass the word around for those who are not on Facebook. Looking forward to Class of 77 catchup! Mandy

----------


## dontstop

Hello jeepgirl,been  asking around but everbody says it on facebook which im not.Iv nontim for facebook.its uttercrap Plus I was  told it £10 a ticket but im sure it would be better wthout partner See you there.

----------

